# Plecos breeding



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

I have 1m 3f of bristle nose plecos in two separate tanks. I have triedto breed them but not really hard I put a few of the terra cotta saucers with holes punched in the lips to form a little cave. Now I have decided to actually try to breed them. I have a 20 gallon that I can put them in. What would you suggest for the ratio of males and females I was thinking the 2 males and 3 of the biggest females (one is 5") the others are 3". Also how many fry can I expect if they end up breeding.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

BN plecos will breed in just about any shape cave, but a cylindrical one always works best for me. All you really need is one male and one female. But if you have more you will get more spawns.

Typical broods are about 20-40 fry from full grown BN. Less with younger fish.

I use a flashlight to check out my caves and when I see near fully developed fry in the cave I dump them out into a grow out tank.

Andy


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Thanks that's exactly what I needed to know.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

I use a "capped" PVC tube. The male guards the eggs very well.

PS--Make sure the BN are fed well too.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ya i usually Feed my plecos some sort of veggie 2-3X a week.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

What fish would you recommend for the top of the tank my mom says it's to boring with nothing to look at


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Any of the smaller Tetras and Rasboras will be OK.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

K thanks


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Be warned that tetras will eat baby pleco fry. Be sure to separate the babies into a separate grow out tank. As long as you do that you can keep a wide variety of fish in with the parents.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Narwhal72 said:


> Be warned that tetras will eat baby pleco fry. Be sure to separate the babies into a separate grow out tank. As long as you do that you can keep a wide variety of fish in with the parents.


My tetras (Cardinals, Glow Lights, and Black Neons) never ate the Pleco ****, well, if they did, I still got plenty that survived. I also had lots of plants too. .


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Hemigrammus and Paracheirodon genus tetras (neons, cardinals,glowlights) would probably be the least likely to eat pleco fry but I would not say it is impossible. Hyphessobrycon genus tetras are voracious fry predators (serpae, black phantom, black tetras, etc...)

Having lots of cover for the fry to hide under also helps.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Narwhal72 said:


> Hemigrammus and Paracheirodon genus tetras (neons, cardinals,glowlights) would probably be the least likely to eat pleco fry but I would not say it is impossible. Hyphessobrycon genus tetras are voracious fry predators (serpae, black phantom, black tetras, etc...)
> 
> Having lots of cover for the fry to hide under also helps.


Agreed. :thumb:


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Ok so I have a problem my largest male keeps covering my all of my other caves in sand.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Put some slate or stones under the caves so they don't sit on the sand.


----------



## Cichlid boy (May 24, 2016)

Smart will do


----------

